# All 1s and 2s?



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Past couple of weeks tips all seem to be $1 and $2, average before was $3-5. Doesn't seem to matter based on the trip. Anyone else notice this or been through periods like that?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

At least you are getting tips.
My tips dropped from 30% to 20% of the passengers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> At least you are getting tips.
> My tips dropped from 30% to 20% of the passengers.


Interesting. Theories? Mine is that it's getting hot and they're spending more on entertainment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

T


Benjamin M said:


> Interesting. Theories? Mine is that it's getting hot and they're spending more on entertainment.


The credit card bills are coming in from All of those Uber Trips.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Empty bank accounts from paying Taxes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> T
> 
> The credit card bills are coming in from All of those Uber Trips.


Seeing an increase in surges, may also be a factor. This will be my first summer driving.



krbjmpr said:


> Empty bank accounts from paying Taxes.


Another excellent point


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I hope those theories are correct. I think the passengers are becoming use to the service, and Jaded and Expectant.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just woke up to a $4 tip for a short ride last night. That's better.  

Hopefully, whatever the cause is, we do better soon. Gas prices are killing me, sure I'm not alone.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve been noticing far fewer tips, but more in the $5 range. 

Love em, but at the end of the day, they simply equal roughly the same amount.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Past couple of weeks tips all seem to be $1 and $2, average before was $3-5. Doesn't seem to matter based on the trip. Anyone else notice this or been through periods like that?


Apparently when you began you came across as much more pathetic than you do now. I would consider it a positive step in the right direction.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Opposite for me, hardly any $1.00 tips lately


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

No big mystery here. Uber keeps dicking around with the tip amount options on the rider app and on the follow up email.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

$20? $40? 
That is a lot of... n/m. don't want the point. Anything special you attribute to those rides?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Past couple of weeks tips all seem to be $1 and $2, average before was $3-5. Doesn't seem to matter based on the trip. Anyone else notice this or been through periods like that?


Do you believe that whether could change behavior of a person. Hot weather could change people into milky mood.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Do you believe that whether could change behavior of a person. Hot weather could change people into milky mood.


Yep absolutely changes behavior.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

With Skip I also find that both deliveries and tips decrease around the 1st of the month when rent is due.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> $20? $40?
> That is a lot of... n/m. don't want the point. Anything special you attribute to those rides?


Vanilla scented hand lotion for the hand, uh, "massage " and a warm, damp towel for the clean up.


----------



## theycrooks (May 6, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> No big mystery here. Uber keeps dicking around with the tip amount options on the rider app and on the follow up email.


100%


----------

